# documentation guidelines for 94664



## dsmith06351 (Jun 25, 2010)

I am auditing charts and wondering what needs to be written in the chart to support billing code 94664? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Denise Smith CPC, CEMC


----------

